# bucks VS does



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

just curious
#1) how many kids have you had this year (well, your goats, LOL ) and what is the buck to doe ratio
#2) do you put ACV in their water

my reason for asking
i was told that the acidity of the ACV (apple cider vinegar) builds up in the goats system
good for a few things
stops biting bugs (i'm gonna start drinking it - lol)
prevents UC in males
and, the reason for the above question,
it makes it harder for the male hormone to produce male reproductive organs
thus
more does than bucks
my first year i gave acv and had almost all does (dont remember numbers)
the second year i did not give acv and had more bucks (again - ?numbers?)
last year i gave and had about an equal ratio
this year i gave acv and have had 13 babies and only 5 bucks


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I had a stillborn doe and a buckling.. I give ACV but I dont have any bucks...just does


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

2 bucks with 3 does...no ACV and 1 buck gave one buckling, the other buck with 2 does gave 3 doelings and 2 bucklings.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never heard of using ACV (besides as a weight loss and health tool for humans.) Maybe I'll try it with my pregnant girls. I have had one doe kid with triplet bucks. My next girl better give me at least one doe! She had twin bucks last year and I really want a doeling from her! GAH!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im going to remove this double post so if you guys could repost on the other one I would appreciate it - thanks

Going to lock this so that everyone knows which one they should post on.

viewtopic.php?f=51&t=19484


----------

